# nVidia GTS450 & 3-monitor support



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

I have 3 monitors that I'm wanting to use on my nVidia GTS450 1GB video card, but apparently when you try to use all three monitors in the nVidia control panel, it says "This GPU supports up to 2 displays".

You'd think that a card like this would be able to support 3 at a time. I mean... there are 2 DVI ports and one HDMI port and it's a pretty powerful card.

Does anyone know if they'll ever release an update to allow 3 displays with this card? I suppose my only other option (for now) would be to SLI two of these or upgrade the card?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Xauizite,

Unfortunately, no. The card will only support 2 displays. If you want a third display you will need to add a second card, utilize the onboard video (if applicable), or replace the card with a AMD (ATI) card that supports 3 displays (eyefinity).


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Ah, alright. I knew I should've gotten an ATI when I upgraded my PC last year... went with an AMD Phenom II X4, so an ATI video card probably would have been more suitable anyway. Oh wells


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Not necessarily. nVidia and AMD keep flip-flopping for the top. Each new release has the potential to change it up. Both companies make top of the line GPUs and either is a good choice for gaming. Although, like in your case, some AMD cards have features that nVidia just doesn't have, but that could change. 

The biggest advantage of eyefinity over standard multiple screen setups is the ability to split one image across all displays. 

I, personally, am a long time nVidia fan and don't see a change anytime in the near future but I have no need for the feature set of the AMD cards.


----------



## Xquizite (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, I've always been an nVidia fan as well... I've just always heard that ATI video cards usually go better with an AMD processor.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It is actually the chipset. Since AMD aquired ATI, they seem to have started building in better support in their chipsets. You can do okay with and nVidia card on an AMD chipset so long as it isn't one that has built in video. The same with nVidia chipsets... you don't want to use a AMD video card with an nVidia chipset, you will have problems! :grin:


----------

